# Stainless Steel Cheese Press?



## MiaBella Farm

I am looking for a stainless steel, non-pneumatic cheese press that has more than one stamp.

Anyone know of a good source?

Michelle


----------



## linuxboy

Something like this?

http://www.brouwland.com/shop/product.asp?cfid=4&id=1626&cat=585&dt=24&shwlnk=0

You have to import those from Holland or from around there, where they use the dutch-style presses, such as http://www.dairyandfoodequipment.com/en/products/23. I don't know of any US-based distributors.

Edit: just realized Schuller might have them from van t'Riet, and they do.

http://www.schuller.us/tube_press.html


----------



## TroyG

Yes I like the tube press, but they are extremely expensive from Schuller, so I was interested in another source. Also something like this would be fine.

http://www.schuller.us/mechanical_press.html

I have not had much luck finding anything beside Schuller.


----------



## linuxboy

Troy, have you checked around for a quote for a local custom fab job? Stainless is expensive, but maybe it would be cheaper than importing? Did you look at my link? That company is in the Netherlands and they have used presses, like this rusty one http://www.dairyandfoodequipment.com/en/product/1783. Even with shipping it might be cheaper. The dollar is stronger now vs the Euro than it has been.


----------



## TroyG

I am asking some friends to help me find a fab shop and I already sent them an email. :biggrin

Guess I figured there would be more companies to pick from, but the demand is just so low for something like this. With the chance of our state requiring a stainless steel press I figure I might as well just get one now. No need to spend money on a wood one to be told 6 months from now that it is not allowed. Might have to hurt me a government employee. HEHE


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Have you contacted Tricia on here to see what she does? vicki


----------



## nightskyfarm

How much cheese are you considering pressing? I purchased 4 stainless steel spring presses last year with SS hoops (8 of them) and followers for under $100 each. They are approved in VA. They will press only one cheese per press up to a 3 pound cheese. I use them for my cheddar and havarti made from goat or cow. I have been very happy with them so far. Would love a big press that would do multiple cheeses, but one does what one can. Jennifer PS. Wood Labs was the name of the company. I know they have a website.


----------



## TroyG

Well long term I am thinking 30 pounds, so that is why I am trying to decide if I want a big press. I am getting a quote on exactly what I want from Schuller. Will have to see if I can swallow the price.

http://www.schuller.us/tube_press.html


----------



## Sharpgoat

So Troy what did you end up using to press the cheese you and Michelle have been making?
Fran


----------



## TroyG

I made up a press using stainless steel pressing plates and then stacked the appropriate amount of weight on top. BUT!!!!! Today I sent off a nice fat check for a stainless steel double stamp pneumatic press. I will post pictures when I get it.........It should be able to press 2,000 pounds of force so my cheddar comes out real nice and has a range of 0-150psi.

Here is the one I have been using....


----------



## Sharpgoat

That is cool and looks like a simple press and with the right tools could be easily done.
Fran


----------



## TroyG

Yes it is very basic and I have had 200 pound sitting on it. :biggrin

Want to buy it? LOL


----------



## Sharpgoat

Maybe. LOL


----------



## Ziggy

Who did you order from and what model?


----------



## TroyG

Once I have the press and see that it works well I will post his information. It is an individual that makes presses and curd knives.


----------

